# drei.to hat den Dienst eingestellt



## Tamiya_Fan (21. Juni 2011)

anscheinent haben ein paar Leute nach den rechtlichen schritten gegen kino.to kalte Füße bekommen und zur sicherheit drei.to vom Netz genommen.

Das ganze Thema zieht doch weitere Kreise als gedacht und vom anfänglichen "wir geben nicht auf" der Scene ist nicht mehr viel da.

Die Zeit wird zeigen wer noch folgt


----------



## GTA 3 (21. Juni 2011)

kenn die seite gar nicht...


----------



## HAWX (21. Juni 2011)

Quelle? Ich kenn die Seite auch nicht...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2011)

Quelle: Wie wärs mit dem Statement das auf der Seite steht?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juni 2011)

Das war ja klar, dass nach dem was mit kino.to passiert ist andere abspringen. (Und von den Behörden auch so beabsichtigt)
Da sieht man mal wieder wie wirkungsvoll Abschreckung ist. Aber wer will es ihnen verübeln ?  Ich würde auch potenzielle Probleme umgehen wollen.
Vermissen werde ich die Seite jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Dark Messiah (21. Juni 2011)

Statement:



> moin..
> um allen spekulationen und dummschwaetzern vorzubeugen, hier ein statement...
> wir wurden weder gehackt, gebusted, verkauft, noch gehört drei.to irgendwelchen hostern oder dergleichen - das vorab..
> auf grund der extremst beschissenen lage derzeit (kino.to busts,   willkür der behörden etc.), habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, drei.to   komplett vom netz zu nehmen..
> ...



Quelle:
drei.to - Maintenance


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Juni 2011)

Warum erwischt es immer die besten?!


----------



## zøtac (21. Juni 2011)

War das nicht diese Raubkopierer Seite?
Sollte man alle in nen Sack stecken und mitm Knüppel drauf haun


----------



## lol2k (21. Juni 2011)

@ Threadersteller

Danke für die News - aber das Mindestniveau der User-News sinkt und sinkt in letzter zeit gewaltig (subjektives Gefühl)

Da ich nicht direkt auf drei.to verlinken möchte, hier eine Quelle zur News!

Gruß lol2k

P.S. Damn - `n Minuten zu spät mit der Quelle,was?!  xD


----------



## joel3214 (21. Juni 2011)

non pup FTW 
Aber Server in De zu haben ist auch naja ich sag nichts.


----------



## Cola_Colin (21. Juni 2011)

tja, die Leute, die bisher mit dem Feuer spielten, d.h. nicht ihr RL auf nicht verfolgbarkeit ausgelegt haben, kriegen jetzt eben kalte Füße.
Die 99999999 Seiten, deren Betreiber sich inklusive Server irgendwo in Tongo verstecken interessiert das ganze doch nicht die Bohne.
Die freuen sich über weniger Konkurrenz auf dem Raubkopierermarkt


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Für die Leute die drei.to nicht kennen, das war früher eine der größten deutschen Raubkopiererseiten.
Davor war sie unter einem anderen Domainnamen am Netz, der mir gerade nicht einfällt 
mfg


----------



## Borkenkaefer (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info,
kannte die Seite auch nicht.


----------



## clemi14 (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Für die Leute die drei.to nicht kennen, das war früher eine der größten deutschen Raubkopiererseiten.
> Davor war sie unter einem anderen Domainnamen am Netz, der mir gerade nicht einfällt
> mfg


 
Hieß die nicht vorher 3dl.am? iwie sowas glaub ich


----------



## art90 (22. Juni 2011)

das ist doch das ehemalige 3dl.am (oder so ähnlich). die wird eh keiner vermissen...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Genau früher hieß die Seite 3dl.am und war ein Umschlagzentrum für illegale Musik, Games, Vids, Pr0ns, usw.
Die wurde dann später in drei.to umbenannt, wie ich aus dem Kontext schließe, hatte sie gerade vor 2 Monaten einen
neuen Verwalter oder Besitzee erhalten, der wohl jetzt Angst vor der GVU und der Kripo bekommen hat 
Sehr gut - wieder ein Schritt mehr in Richtung legale Spiele auf dem PC und somit auch in Richtung weniger DRM mehr PC als Entwicklungsplattform


----------



## exa (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> War das nicht diese Raubkopierer Seite?
> Sollte man alle in nen Sack stecken und mitm Knüppel drauf haun


 

hängt deine Platte???

zum Thema: kenn ich nicht, vermiss ich nicht...


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Wurde das nicht von irgendeinem Türken für 200.000€ aufgekauft, und dann für Ne Weile geschlossen bevor es in drei.to umbenannt wurde?


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sehr gut - wieder ein Schritt mehr in Richtung legale Spiele auf dem PC und somit auch in Richtung weniger DRM mehr PC als Entwicklungsplattform


 das wag ich trotzdem irgendwie zu bezweifeln ^^ ich kanns mir einfach nich vorstellen, dass der markt da so groß und schädlich is, wie immer verlautbart wird. aber so recht wird man das als firmen aussenstehender wohl nie durchblicken ^^


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

exa schrieb:


> hängt deine Platte???


Nö. Weißt du wie viel Schaden Raubkopierer anrichten?


----------



## art90 (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> War das nicht diese Raubkopierer Seite?
> Sollte man alle in nen Sack stecken und mitm Knüppel drauf haun


 
du schon wieder...

hab gerade gelesen: laut microsoft umfrage haben 2/3 der menschen raubkopien auf ihrem rechner. darunter sind bestimmt auch paar leute die du kennst. nun möchte ich sehen, wie du moralapostel deine verwandten in deinen sack steckst und....

du siehst worauf ich hinaus will? hör auf so ein mist zu erzählen...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nö. Weißt du wie viel Schaden Raubkopierer anrichten?


 
1. Das Wort Raubkopierer gibt es eig. nicht (Ich habs auch benutzt, also sei dir verziehen)
2. Sie richten keinen direkten Schaden an sondern eher einen Schaden den sich die Firmen ausdenken.
3. Sie richten Schaden in Form von DRMs und Konsolenports an uns an (der PC wird vernachlässigt, weil Produkte eben "geklaut" statt gekauft werden)


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> du schon wieder...
> 
> hab gerade gelesen: laut microsoft umfrage haben 2/3 der menschen raubkopien auf ihrem rechner. darunter sind bestimmt auch paar leute die du kennst. nun möchte ich sehen, wie du moralapost deine verwandten in deinen sack steckst und....
> 
> du siehst worauf ich hinaus will? hör auf so ein mist zu erzählen...


Schon wieder? Srysly kenn wir uns? 
Mir geht eigentlich so ziemlich alles am hintern vorbei was die Leute machen, aber zu was haben uns Raubkopierer gebracht? Sicherheitsmaßnahmen mit denen man nicht mal mehr die gekaufte Version spielen kann usw.

In meiner Familie hats niemand nötig Raubkopien zu benutzen, in der gesamten Verwandschaft kA, mal schaun ob ich nen großen Sack auftreiben kann

@Wa1l
Was soll ich sonst sagen? Softwarediebe?


----------



## -Pinhead- (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Wa1l
> Was soll ich sonst sagen? Softwarediebe?


 Wie wärs mit "Unbefugt urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material Kopierende" ?

Zum Thema Raubkopierer:
"Unter *Raub* wird allgemein die gewaltsame Wegnahme fremder Sachen verstanden. Der Täter, der eine solche Tat begeht, wird als Räuber bezeichnet. Raub ist also nicht – wie laienhaft oft vermutet – eine besonders dreiste Form des Diebstahls."
Quelle: Wikipedia

Also, ein Raubkopierer wäre jemand, der mit einem Rohling und einer Pistole (wahlweise auch Messer, Golfschläger oder was man sonst auftreiben kann) bewaffnet in einen Laden geht und anschließend Verkäufer dazu zwingt, ein Bestimmtes Spiel o.Ä. auf genannten Rohling zu brennen.


@ Topic



> [...] vom anfänglichen "wir geben nicht auf" der Scene ist nicht mehr viel da


Also von "der Scene" kann man hier nun wirklich nicht sprechen...dieser ganze öffentlich zugängliche Kram hat mit der "Scene" nur entfernt etwas zu tun.


----------



## art90 (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Schon wieder? Srysly kenn wir uns?
> Mir geht eigentlich so ziemlich alles am hintern vorbei was die Leute machen, aber zu was haben uns Raubkopierer gebracht? Sicherheitsmaßnahmen mit denen man nicht mal mehr die gekaufte Version spielen kann usw.
> 
> In meiner Familie hats niemand nötig Raubkopien zu benutzen, in der gesamten Verwandschaft kA, mal schaun ob ich nen großen Sack auftreiben kann
> ...



aus nem anderen thread 

"raubkopierer" sind doch nur der sündenbock. sie nehmen sich daten, die sie sich sowieso nicht kaufen würden. sie wollen damit niemandem schaden, denn theoretisch bekommt es ja niemand mit. sie verursachen weder materiellen noch (in den meisten fällen) finanziellen schaden. 



Spoiler



das "(in den meisten fällen)", weil ich es als was ganz anderes ansehe, wenn jmd das kopieren als "alternative zum kauf" ansieht, quasi um zu sparen. dann finde ich das ebenfalls alles andere als akzeptabel.



die herren content-rechteinhaber sehen das natürlich anders, denn wenn ein kiddie lieder im wert von sagen wir mal 500€ runtergeladen hat, würde er diese lieder natürlich kaufen, wenn er nicht die möglichkeit zum kopieren hätte. ist klar oder?

dass man das geistige eigentum anderer benutzt ist natürlich ein thema für sich und eher eine ethische als finanzielle frage.


----------



## Liza (22. Juni 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Warum erwischt es immer die besten?!


Die Besten? Gut das die weg sind. Mag die Ganzen illegalen Foren nicht.


----------



## -Pinhead- (22. Juni 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Die Besten? Gut das die weg sind. Mag die Ganzen illegalen Foren nicht.


 Wenn DU sie nicht magst, ist es allerdings wirklich gut, das*s *sie weg sind.


----------



## Panto (22. Juni 2011)

exa schrieb:


> hängt deine Platte???


 
wo keine platte ist kann auch nix hängen


----------



## Anxifer (22. Juni 2011)

Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> ... "wir geben nicht auf" der Scene ist nicht mehr viel da.
> 
> ...


 Streaming ist glaube ich nicht Scene


----------



## Kev95 (22. Juni 2011)

Warum gibt es denn User-News zu Warez?
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst, das ist ja wohl mal die Härte.
_
*"*Online-Community trauert einer Internetseite für Raubkopien nach!*"*_


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2011)

Mir kanns relativ egal sein. Hier werden Seiten geschlossen die ich nicht einmal gekannt habe.


----------



## raetsch (22. Juni 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> aus nem anderen thread
> 
> "raubkopierer" sind doch nur der sündenbock. sie nehmen sich daten, die sie sich sowieso nicht kaufen würden. sie wollen damit niemandem schaden, denn theoretisch bekommt es ja niemand mit. sie verursachen weder materiellen noch (in den meisten fällen) finanziellen schaden.
> 
> ...


 
wobei man jetzt ganz schnell zur huhn-ei-thematik kommt.

warum zum geier kopieren sie es dann? wenn sie es sowieso nicht gekauft hätten? scheinbar war die anziehungskraft aber groß genug, um im laden zumindest mal einen blick auf die verpackung zu werfen? aber gibts ja auch "günstiger"


da kann man sich endlos drüber streiten. fakt ist, wenn jemand meine lernzettel als spickzettel benutzt, damit durchkommt und obendrein noch gut, dann ärger ich mich, je nach person, auch drüber.
der unterschied ist nur: es gibt noch keine gesellschaft für die abzocke der lernzettelhersteller, die glaubt sie wären der mittelpunt der welt


----------



## iRaptor (22. Juni 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn User-News zu Warez?
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst, das ist ja wohl mal die Härte.
> _
> *"*Online-Community trauert einer Internetseite für Raubkopien nach!*"*_


 
made my day


----------



## Ahab (22. Juni 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn User-News zu Warez?
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst, das ist ja wohl mal die Härte.
> _
> *"*Online-Community trauert einer Internetseite für Raubkopien nach!*"*_


 
Ich glaube hier trauern die Wenigsten... Allein das Statement lässt tief blicken, was für ein Hirni die Seite da verwaltet hat. 

Ein Link und ein Quote des Statements wäre trotzdem schön gewesen. 2,5-Sätze-User-News sind hier nicht allzu beliebt. Und große Arbeit ist damit ja wohl auch nicht verbunden...


----------



## reisball (22. Juni 2011)

@zotac: Ich glaube du hast keinen Plan wovon du redest.
Was glaubst du den... ???  Das Geld geht ausschließlich an die Firmen und nicht direkt an den Typen der das Spiel geschrieben hat.
Der bekommt seinen Stundenlohn und damit hat sichs. Unsere Industrie ist sowieso vom Kapitalismus verseucht. 
Vlt sollte man mal die Augen aufmachen.

Was Musik und Filme angeht, sollen die Leute soviel kopieren können wie sie wollen. 
Das würde ich jederzeit und überall unterstützen. Ich könnte mir meine Musiksammlung als Original gar nicht leisten.
da ich ausschließlich Vinyl kaufe. CDs wurden auch nur eingeführt um die Leute abzuzocken. 
Billige Produktionskosten, massenkompatibel, schlechte Quali, Lebensdauer bescheiden.

Softwarediebe: Hipp hipp... Kauf dir mal als Student nur Originale wie PS, WIN, GIS etc... einfach nur lachhaft... und unrealistisch


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (22. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich bei meinen ersten User-News so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht habe was nur möglich ist versuche ich den Fehler auszubessern:

drei.to (früher 3dl.am) war eine Seite die illegal angefertigte Kopien von Urheberrechtlich geschützten Material zum Download zur Verfügung stand. Filme, Musik und Spiele alles war vertreten.

Vermutlich hat der Betreiber durch die Rechtlichen Schritte gegen kino.to "kalte Füße" bekommen und aus Angst dass ihm gleiches wiederfährt die Seite vom Netz genommen.

Mittlerweile ist die Seite ganz down und somit kann man auch das Statement nicht mehr lesen, als Grund gibt der Betreiber an das es ihm zu gefährlich wurde nach den Schritten gegen kino.to die Seite weiter zu betreiben.


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. Juni 2011)

da wahr wohl wer feige ... muss aber dann ein ziemlich verlust für ihn gewesen sein wenn er die seite erst vor kurzem übernommen hatte.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

reisball schrieb:


> @zotac: Ich glaube du hast keinen Plan wovon du redest.
> Was glaubst du den... ???  Das Geld geht ausschließlich an die Firmen und nicht direkt an den Typen der das Spiel geschrieben hat.


Und woher kommt das Geld für die Progger usw. ?


----------



## Hademe (22. Juni 2011)

was ist drei.to?!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> was ist drei.to?!


 Es freut mich, dass es hier noch Leute gibt die aufmerksam lesen, was schon mindestens 3 mal erklärt wurde!
Sag mal was soll denn das für ein Kommentar sein, wenn auf der Vorseite mehrere ausführliche Beiträge dazu sind!?
mfg


----------



## reisball (22. Juni 2011)

@zotac: Klar werden die davon auch bezahlt, aber der Großteil wird von den Konzernen eingesteckt.


----------



## Hademe (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass es hier noch Leute gibt die  aufmerksam lesen, was schon mindestens 3 mal erklärt wurde!
> Sag mal was soll denn das für ein Kommentar sein, wenn auf der Vorseite mehrere ausführliche Beiträge dazu sind!?
> mfg



mein gott.... das sollte doch nur zeigen das ich die seite net kenn...was das für ne seite ist braucht man heute wirklich nicht mehr erklären... aber muss man immer gleich alles wörtlich nehmen und sich gleich beschweren?! man man man.......


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Juni 2011)

Einer geht, zwei bis drei neue kommen, also kann sich die Freude hier in Grenzen halten!


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2011)

> aber das Mindestniveau der User-News sinkt und sinkt in letzter zeit gewaltig


diesen eindruck teile ich mit dir..


----------



## Shi (22. Juni 2011)

Gibt ja noch iload.to


----------



## joel3214 (22. Juni 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch iload.to


 Zur Zeit nicht 
*Under construction.*


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (22. Juni 2011)

Darf man hier mittlerweile die Namen illegaler Warez Seiten posten? 

Früher gab es für sowas noch Punkte!


----------



## joel3214 (22. Juni 2011)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Darf man hier mittlerweile die Namen illegaler Warez Seiten posten?
> 
> Früher gab es für sowas noch Punkte!


 Kommt noch gleich gibs für alle einen auf denn Deckel. Wunder mich auch wie lange das offen ist, auch wenn ich es gut finden würde wenn man in dem maßen diskutieren darf.


----------



## evosociety (22. Juni 2011)

Es trifft die falschen 

Maaaah.


----------



## exa (22. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nö. Weißt du wie viel Schaden Raubkopierer anrichten?


 
na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie du mir das nachweislich vorrechnest^^


----------



## newjohnny (22. Juni 2011)

Ich kannte die Seite  auch nicht..



zøtac schrieb:


> War das nicht diese Raubkopierer Seite?
> Sollte man alle in nen Sack stecken und mitm Knüppel drauf haun



Du sagst auch immer das Gleiche, oder? 
Kriminalität mit Kriminalität vergelten.. pff.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juni 2011)

Bringt ja je nach dem nicht einmal was die Seite runter zu nehmen. 
Wenn die Hausdurchsuchungen o.ä. veranstalten oder schon länger gegen den oder die Betreiber ermitteln können der/die auch jetzt noch Probleme bekommen oder nicht?


----------



## Progs-ID (23. Juni 2011)

*drei.to* war ehemals 3dl.am. Habe eben nochmal gegoogled. Gibt da auch so einige Mythen um diese Seite, die ich hier jetzt aber nicht erwähnen will, weil es den Rahmen sprengen würde. Einfach mal googlen.

@ kühlprofi:
Auf jeden Fall zeigt der Betreiber/Admin damit, das ihm die aktuelle Situation nicht egal ist, was in diesen Zeiten ja auch gut ist.

Kino.to war ein schwerer Schlag. Da konnte man Filme schauen, während sie teilweise noch im Kino liefen oder kurz nachdem sie von der Playliste verschwunden waren. Ich selber war dort nicht unterwegs, da ich damals schon nicht sicher war, was die Legalität angeht. drei.to (3dl.am) und kino.to waren so viel ich weiß gut besuchte Seiten. Also egal wird das vielen Leute sicher nicht sein. Der Betreiber von drei.to will jetzt eben rechtliche Schritte soweit es geht vermeiden. Und die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, was alles passieren kann. Emule & Co. lassen grüßen. 

Edit:
Und wer weiß, ob die Seite wirklich im Fokus war oder nicht.


----------

